# Lowrance HDS 5x 83/200KHZ



## CaosCaro (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute mein lang ersehntes Echolot bekommen. Da es mein erstes ist und ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit eiem Sonar habe dachte ich mir Frag doch mal ganz einfach ins blaue :q. 
Ich wollte das Ding gleich anschließen um mal die verschiedenen Funktionen zu checken aber Pustekuchen!! Leider ist da etwas mehr Zubehör am Start als ich mir vorgestellt habe.|uhoh:

1. hat wer von euch vieleicht einige Tips die man beachten sollte?

2. Ich arbeite im Boot mit einer Gelbatterie 12V/95Ah kann ich das Sonar da anschließen oder Booooom, was mich natürlich zum :vbringen würde.


Dank euch.....


----------



## Loup de mer (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 5x 83/200KHZ*

Kannst anschließen, kein Booooom wenn du auf die Polung und die (hoffentlich) mitgelieferte Sicherung achtest.
Ansonsten gilt: nur konkrete Fragen haben Chance auf konkrete Antworten. 
Im Zweifel die Bedienungsanleitung zu Rate ziehen .


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 5x 83/200KHZ*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Im Zweifel die Bedienungsanleitung zu Rate ziehen .




|good:

Würd ich auch vorschlagen, erst Den Beipackzettel lesen, dann hier fragen, falls noch Fragen auftauchen sollten


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 5x 83/200KHZ*

Lies die Gebrauchsanweisung 3-X mal und markier die Teile die du nicht verstehst. Gehe in die Simulation und spiele die Funktionen durch bis du sie kapierst. Achte auf die Veränderungen die deine Eingaben auslösen!
Viel Erfolg mit deiner neuen Erungenschaft


----------



## CaosCaro (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 5x 83/200KHZ*

Super danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Werd das Ding dann mal an die Batterie anschließen und mir die Simulation anschaun.

Vielen Dank #6


----------

